# Messiest S?



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

For intuitives, I'd say it would be a close tie between ENFPs and INTPs.

What about sensors? I'm assuming that SPs would, generally, be less organized than SJs, so I'll start here.

*Which type is the messiest, most disorganized SP?*

And which SP would most likely be a hoarder?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

that's gotta be me...


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Most disorganized; ESFPs
Hoarder; ISFPs

Most xSTPs seem quite organized actually and as there's no emotional value attached to most objects, they're less likely to keep useless things around for the sake of "it reminds me of this person" or "I wore this the night I met my boyfriend".


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

ha, i'd agree with the above.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree too, it makes sense.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Once you get the real Te kicking in that attachment actually seems to lessen thankfully  Hoarding used to be a problem but the last few moves I've ditched so much it's not funny. I have certain prized possessions still but it's not out of control either. I like my place looking nice now too much to let it get that way any more.

(Says the person who's place often resembles the aftermath of a tornado, but it's not hoarded stuff, just stuff I don't know where to put it or needed often.)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> that's gotta be me...


it's gotta be her...


[pushes junk into her room while no one is looking]


totally her, man...all her...what a mess.


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

I think we're all in agreement that @Kayness is the messiest sensor. You see, in these forums we come to specific conclusions. None of this generalization nonsense.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

im def not a hoarder. as you said i have no 'attachments' to things. ive thrown away birthday and christmas cards the same day i got em, or atleast as soon as i know the person who gave it to me wont be around to notice its lack of being around.


now as for the messy part....im a whole different story. partly because of my laziness, largely due to my procrastination, but mostly due to my apathy. some things i tend to keep in the same general spot, or two depending on where im standing when i empty pockets. stuff i need for work everynight are right on my table for quick and easy access, as im usually scrambling around when i get ready for work cuz i wake up with only fifteen minutes to do so.

if i had my own place i imagine it wouldnt be quite so bad, but im mostly in my room all the time, due to the strange hours of workin midnights, and its really just a place for me to sleep and dick around online while passing away the early hours of morning before sleep, and couple or zero hours before work. except for occasions like today when i jsut stay up all day, and have to go back into work in little bit....woot, fun fun

anyways, not sure if i know any other SPs other than my dad who i believe may be another istp (he shares the messiness but not as bad, although im sure its not as bad as he probably used to be since he's older), so cant really comment on them.











(for those of you might take that wrong way, that wasnt racist)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I can without a doubt say it can't be an SJ, my mother used to always be on my back. My current place however, wouldn't be so organized without her


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

almost positive my aunt is a J and her house is cluttered. she likes buying crap she'll never use. but not sure if she's an S though. anybody got any insights as to what xxxJ may be messy?


----------



## bloo (May 28, 2011)

My room is relatively empty.

A whiteboard.
A desk.
A Bed.
Overall basics.

If messy means: Does not make up bed, leaves laptop on ground, stuffs papers in doors (but knows how they are ordered). Then yes, im messy.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Roland787 said:


> almost positive my aunt is a J and her house is cluttered. she likes buying crap she'll never use. but not sure if she's an S though. anybody got any insights as to what xxxJ may be messy?


I'd guess one with undeveloped Te or none whatsoever (not in her top 4 functions). I used to be like that but out of nowhere I started caring, right about when Te would have kicked in for me and I'm a rather strong P, it's not nice in here 90% of the time, I can't keep it up. I needed someone with strong Te skills to organize things like closet space and that because I'm so weak at it so far. I have other Te features, and organization of large space is not one of them.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I know a couple of very messy INFJ's. One's absurdly messy. But I think it has something to do with rebelling against her folks. She says she hates the look of a clean room now.

My old ISTJ roommate became pretty messy once he started dating an ISFP, also. Before that, he was pretty tidy.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

bloo said:


> If messy means: Does not make up bed, leaves laptop on ground, stuffs papers in doors (but knows how they are ordered). Then yes, im messy.


HAHA, no. To me, messy means not being able to see the floor of a room (cover by a foot of clothing), having moldy food on dressers, dirty dishes overflowing the sink, food wrappers all over the floor, empty beer cans left out for weeks, etc.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I know many messy Js actually. The only one that I can think of that isn't messy is my ISTJ father. The other Js put themselves together cleanly and precisely but that doesn't mean they keep their homes that way. It's just the appearance.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*raises glass* to the ISTJs in our lives that keep us organized, clean and tidy *clink*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am unbelievably messy. My floor is sometimes a floordrobe, or my wardrobe has no clothes hanging. 
XSTP's are very clean from my experience. (well most of them)


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

firedell said:


> I am unbelievably messy. My floor is sometimes a floordrobe, or my wardrobe has no clothes hanging.
> XSTP's are very clean from my experience. (well most of them)


pass that message along to my old ISTP roommate. the smells that came out of his room were horrendous. 


The absolute messiest people I've ever met were... the INFJ I already mentioned, an ISTJ (but only after he started dating an ISFP, before that he was very tidy. After the ISFP, he'd have piles of old cans in his room, pizza boxes and chinese leftovers for weeks. Uck.) And an ENFP and an ENTP, who coincidently lived together... would often have the absolute worst imagineable messes ever.

I think I said ESFP originally, but it was more like cluttery. Never disgusting. Same with my ISTP roommate. Cluttery... sometimes smelly... but never really disgusting.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

firedell said:


> I am unbelievably messy. My floor is sometimes a floordrobe, or my wardrobe has no clothes hanging.
> XSTP's are very clean from my experience. (well most of them)


*looks at papers, books, shoes, folders, paints tin, bags, and empty water bottles on floor*

Oh hell yeah, you better believe I keep a tidy room. It's like, FIRST priority, I wouldn't dream of doing anything else other than clean this...pristine room.


I actually feel better when my room is clean and tidy, like physically and mentally better. It just keeps getting cluttered because I put off cleaning it up. I'll probably do that...tomorrow, yes, tomorrow.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I'll probably do that...tomorrow, yes, tomorrow.


That's the story of my life.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a messy ESTJ.

Let's take a look at this pigsty...

- unmade bed
- clothes simply stuffed in one corner
- trash is getting full
- my makeup products on top of my dresser instead of tucked away in my makeup bag. I put them there intentionally the night before, but it "looks" cluttered.

And people assume ESTJs are all neatniks! LOL

And my ESFJ mother when I was growing up? She was downright disgusting - she must've had a mental condition. Her house:

- can't see the floor
- rotted food all over the place
- cat hairballs matted on the carpet
- ancient crusted dog shit in random places (she had a pomeranian, so she had it go on an indoor piss rag instead of taking it out)
- life-essential receipts/documents simply squashed on the floor, missing
- dishes left out for weeks
- spilled makeup all over
- mold
- hair all over the place
- the place was buried alive because she was too afraid to throw things away
- pest control issues (fruit flies, ants)

Being raised in that environment (it was nice then, not having any chores!) = a very, very messy ESTJ.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Mojo Jojo said:


> I'm a messy ESTJ.
> 
> Let's take a look at this pigsty...
> 
> ...


The fact that you feel messy with those being the worst offenses reaffirms how not messy you are. If my room had those issues, it would be the cleanest it's ever been in my whole life.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

My ESTP sister is by far the messiest person I know. People would always say that her room looked like a hurricane hit it - it was always impossible to see the floor and there were often things like dirty plates and forks lying around too. If I remember correctly, at one point, one of them grew mold on it. Gag. She never had any desire to clean it and would get mad if my parents cleaned it for her.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I actually feel better when my room is clean and tidy, like physically and mentally better. It just keeps getting cluttered because I put off cleaning it up. *I'll probably do that...tomorrow, yes, tomorrow.*


What the hell happened to "tomorrow" you butthole!? 


Room is still a mess, I am the only one to blame...


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

Shame on you! You really should clean it up tomorrow then.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

any xxfp is messy. ive noticed xxtp's can be as well. it's the p.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Fizz said:


> *looks at papers, books, shoes, folders, paints tin, bags, and empty water bottles on floor*
> 
> Oh hell yeah, you better believe I keep a tidy room. It's like, FIRST priority, I wouldn't dream of doing anything else other than clean this...pristine room.
> 
> ...



I like this quote, Fizz took the words out of my mouth...oh the procrastination.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

killeromantic said:


> any xxfp is messy. ive noticed xxtp's can be as well. it's the p.


Every XXFP is messy, but some are messier than others. ENFPs and INTPs take the cakes for NFs and NTs.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

hmwith said:


> HAHA, no. To me, messy means not being able to see the floor of a room (cover by a foot of clothing), having moldy food on dressers, dirty dishes overflowing the sink, food wrappers all over the floor, empty beer cans left out for weeks, etc.


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

I was raised by a J, i live with a J...this wouldn't be acceptable:crazy: Both were and are anal about these things...although i do have lazy days that i don't care if everything is in its place, i couldn't stand living this way:tongue: Messy for me is having the laundry basket fill with folded clothes, still sitting on the dryer since a week.....still cringing at the thought of moldy food on dressers...gags*


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I was raised by a J, i live with a J...this wouldn't be acceptable:crazy: Both were and are anal about these things...although i do have lazy days that i don't care if everything is in its place, i couldn't stand living this way:tongue: Messy for me is having the laundry basket fill with folded clothes, still sitting on the dryer since a week.....still cringing at the thought of moldy food on dressers...gags*


I was raised by TWO Js!

Eh, most college kids have moldy food on dressers, ha... at least in my circles, which are filled with XNXPs. The XSXPs are always pretty dirty in college too, as far as I've seen.

You're an exception though. Every ENFP I know is insanely, insanely messy, including myself.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

hmwith said:


> I was raised by TWO Js!
> 
> Eh, most college kids have moldy food on dressers, ha... at least in my circles, which are filled with XNXPs. The XSXPs are always pretty dirty in college too, as far as I've seen.
> 
> You're an exception though. Every ENFP I know is insanely, insanely messy, including myself.


My ENFP mother must have been an exception too. She wasn't as anal as my dad, although she kept a very clean neat home. My ENFP sister is the same way. We're not anal to the point we can't stand seeing things laying around, but food....Yikkes!!


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

Remember that an MBTI code is more indicative of the way you think/your cognitive process than expressed habits. It is true that your cognitive process can give bias to these habits such as being messy/neat. Anyone can be messy and anyone can be organized regardless of type. 

Also, how one considers the term "messy" is also arbitrary -- for a long time I thought I was "messy." Then I walked into another friend's room strewn with toys and clothes and realized I was actually quite, quite clean. 

With hording: when I was in elementary school I used to have a terrible time "cleaning" my room and throwing stuff out not so much because of sentimental attachments, but because "it might be useful one day/I don't want to make a decision." Being able to reason my way through keeping/throwing out stuff is easy now though. And yes, not forming strong sentimental attachment to objects is helpful in this regard. Only a few objects from my childhood can win me over in such a manner.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I used to hoard computer parts, then I realized that the stuff I hoarded only collected dust and became obsolete. So now I just sell my old parts when I upgrade. I'm not sentimental and I dislike messes. But I also dislike cleaning up. So, as long as i'm the only one using the space, it generally stays clean.


----------



## srsly (Jun 10, 2011)

My dad made me clean my room.
I prefer things messy.


----------



## CaveJohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

Oooh ooh me! My workspace is.. everywhere, so to speak. And my two J parents REALLY hate that.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

So, one of my first memories of my dad was, I needed to clean my room, I'm seven at the time. I said to my dad I would like you to help me clean my room, he blew up and said, "You want me to help you clean your room, I'll take a big trash bag and throw everything out!" There was anger on his face. I get it now, he wanted me to take responsibility, but.... 



srsly said:


> My dad made me clean my room.
> I prefer things messy.


----------



## srsly (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Sounds like my dad, bro.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Its hard throwing out some stuff. Paper with drawings. Some of my physical creations that don't really have much use but throwing them out would mean hours, sweat and blood, gone. Not to mention memories.
I've got a few bits of paper from places i visited solely because they are a physical part of a memory. I've got an open day evaluation form from the polytech i forgot to submit and its still lying around weeks later. A reminder of the day i made up my mind.. finally. Was also the day i walked all the way into the city for the first time in weeks. That day, i saw the catholic cathedral being dismantled, big machines demolishing buildings in the city, a loud and obnoxious homeless man and basically saw the emptiness of the once bustling central city.
A Bus card top-up receipt. A bus fare reciept from the time we had to do volunteer work for some sort of charity, collecting money on the side of the street. And we found out we had to get back to school by ourselves so we decided to bus back home. First time i caught the bus.

Though i wouldn't call myself much of a hoarder. If i could, i'd pawn it off or take it apart/destroy it for fun. I keep a lot of things for memories but i also let go of a lot of things. If i do happen to hold on to a lot of useless stuff its usually because i have plans. I plan on keeping Mcdonalds toys so that i can one day find awesome ways to destroy them.
For for a messry living space, in my case bedroom. i think you'le find, most of the mess is more temporary. I may leave clothes, books, paper lying around on my bed and just have stuff lying on the floor but thats mainly due to a mixture of time and laziness. I usually sort it all out later on at night.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I might have @Kayness beat in being the messiest...

Oh wait, that's _your_ stuff all over my room and in my car?


....Nevermind.


----------

